# Haldex/ Awd fluid change



## M176r32 (Sep 13, 2018)

Has anyone had this service done by the dealership? If so what was the cost? The manual says every 3 years.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I recall it’s part of the 30K service. In the DC area I wanna say the entire 30K service was around $770. I can check my receipt for you later and get a break down just for the Haldex/AWD service. Granted this price varies wildly depending on where you live. I’ve seen others pay as little as $200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I wonder if that is part of the 3 year mx package that came with my 2020...for a smaller fee.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

M176r32 said:


> Has anyone had this service done by the dealership? If so what was the cost? The manual says every 3 years.


You need:

1 bottle of the haldex fluid: About $30
1 drain plug w/ crush washer: about $5
1 fill plug w/ crush washer: about $5

Then pay for about 1 hour of labor.

Every now and then you may want to pay for them to pull the pump and clean the strainer on the pump. So you may need the 2 screws for it, or may be a better (and more expensive) practice to use fresh O-rings, and the O-ring kit with the 2 screws is around $50. Still requires the haldex fluid and the 2 drain/fill plugs. Add about .5 hours of labor on top (being extra generous).

Cost? What's the labor rate at your dealership?


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

I had my dealer do the service at 60,000KM, (includng Haldex oil) with a total service cost of around $800 Cdn, however, they accidentally put the wrong oil in and damaged drive train component which required this oil. After further investigation (noisy rear end) they replaced the damaged component at a cost to them of around $4500. I suggest you insist they put in the correct Heldex fuild into the car and have them save and show you the empty oil container before you drive off.


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

jamesjuhasz said:


> I had my dealer do the service at 60,000KM, (includng Haldex oil) with a total service cost of around $800 Cdn, however, they accidentally put the wrong oil in and damaged drive train component which required this oil. After further investigation (noisy rear end) they replaced the damaged component at a cost to them of around $4500. I suggest you insist they put in the correct Heldex fuild into the car and have them save and show you the empty oil container before you drive off.


They probably just mixed up the Haldex fluid with the rear differential fluid.
Pretty common mistake that results in a completely failed Haldex unit.
Diff fluid in the back, Haldex in front of it. They’re pretty close together, hence people mixing them up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I recall it’s part of the 30K service. In the DC area I wanna say the entire 30K service was around $770. I can check my receipt for you later and get a break down just for the Haldex/AWD service. Granted this price varies wildly depending on where you live. I’ve seen others pay as little as $200.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch $770? I'm in Montgomery co and looking to get 30k service done too. Wow that's quite a lot.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Hope that service is not a grand up here in Canada


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

jjvw said:


> Ouch $770? I'm in Montgomery co and looking to get 30k service done too. Wow that's quite a lot.


X2 seems everything about this VW is "$pecial" and is causing the TCO to go ever higher.


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

jamesjuhasz said:


> I had my dealer do the service at 60,000KM, (includng Haldex oil) with a total service cost of around $800 Cdn, however, they accidentally put the wrong oil in and damaged drive train component which required this oil. After further investigation (noisy rear end) they replaced the damaged component at a cost to them of around $4500. I suggest you insist they put in the correct Heldex fuild into the car and have them save and show you the empty oil container before you drive off.





2016vwturbo said:


> They probably just mixed up the Haldex fluid with the rear differential fluid.
> Pretty common mistake that results in a completely failed Haldex unit.
> Diff fluid in the back, Haldex in front of it. They’re pretty close together, hence people mixing them up.


This is a concern, as we've heard stories about the wrong engine oil being put in, and consider that transmission fluid can be tricky too. I'm still trying to figure out if a U.S. version VW MQB 2019 Tiguan takes either ATF "G 055 540 A2" or "G 055 025 A2", although, with those, both should be able to handle the specific Aisin clutch pack friction requirements (8-speed) since both go into the Aisin AWF8F35 (09P) tranny. ... I've seen both recommended depending on the source of info.

The Haldex unit is probably very finicky about hot viscosity & fluid friction coefficients, and possibly tribofilm anti-wear type too.
Anybody know if the Tiguan MQB generation uses a different fluid than earlier Tiguans? Or what the Haldex fluid part number is? 
You need to know it to see if they use the right fluid at the dealership. Or if you DIY it.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 1, 2020)

M176r32 said:


> Has anyone had this service done by the dealership? If so what was the cost? The manual says every 3 years.


We just had the Haldex done on our 2017 Alltrack at the VW dealership in Urbana, IL at 4 years/23,900 miles for $34.00 oil +$10.86 for a bolt + $125.13 labor (total $169.99). They said that the rear differential "never needs service".


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

Kirk B, My '19 Tiguan maintenance schedule that came with the Owner's Manual stack of paper, says the Rear Differential never needs new fluid, same as a '17 Alltrack & others apparently. We need to check that the Service Advisors at dealerships are telling us right. Actually it's probably good to change the Rear Diff fluid out before 40,000 miles, and then maybe never again. Metal shavings are mostly caught by magnets during the first break-in period, and the gear surfaces r polished down after that, generating less metal.

Looking at a '19 Tiguan AWD published maintenance schedule, I see some confusion on the "Time-dependent maintenance items" section.

First, there was a small change on the brake maintenance, saying you can go the first 3 years on the original brake fluid, then 2 years thereafter, OK easy change to understand.

Then, we change the rear Haldex AWD fluid at 3 years.

The other item changed at 3 years is: "Front axle differential lock", which a '19 Tiguan AWD _doesn't have_ as far as I know! That sounds like the Vorderachsquersperre 'VAQ' (alternative German-English translation "front axle cross lock")
......discussed in the VW's VAQ Differential, How Does it Work? article., if u want background.

Do we have a "Front axle differential lock"? 
I thought our front differential was in the transmission, lubed by ATF as part of it, & traction control uses individual braking side to side.

That leaves the "Bevel Box" front transfer case which is a Forever Lubed item like the rear diff, so not mentioned on the Time-dependent list. Assumption correct here?


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

We need to check for any drips on to the carport, driveway, or garage floor. TSB 39-20-01 - Bevel Box Case Half Leak -- https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10178574-0001.pdf
Although if that leaks from poorly applied sealant, it should happen pretty quick after factory assembly, you'd think.

Look at page 3 in that TSB PDF document. Crazy how they specify just throwing some sealant on the OUTSIDE of the seal to 'fix' this. I'd expected to see them re-do the seal entirely.


----------



## green_gti (Jul 20, 2002)

M176r32 said:


> Has anyone had this service done by the dealership? If so what was the cost? The manual says every 3 years.


I bought the kit from Neuspeed and gave it to the Service advisor to have the Tech do it. They just charged me time. The kit is not too expensive. Make sure you have the correct kit for your version of the Haldex, there are about three or four in the different vintages of the Golf R-32 through Golf R iterations.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks like the 2020 language is the same for the time changes at 3years
D25F2040-A1CD-4E86-B4E2-2221CCAFA6F7 by eric peltier, on Flickr

I wonder if that’s what is included in the prepaid SUV mx servicing on the window sticker.
Seams it’s in line with some of the above costs.

5F50B06F-FF83-4EFA-B97F-441CD7331DB1 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VWmechatronic said:


> Do we have a "Front axle differential lock"?
> I thought our front differential was in the transmission, lubed by ATF as part of it, & traction control uses individual braking side to side.
> 
> That leaves the "Bevel Box" front transfer case which is a Forever Lubed item like the rear diff, so not mentioned on the Time-dependent list. Assumption correct here?


Front differential lock refers to the GTI Performance Package eLSD, which is basically a haldex coupling for the front axle.

Bevel box, VW claims is a lifetime fluid, which uses fuchs 75W gear lube like the rear differential


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> Front differential lock refers to the GTI Performance Package eLSD, which is basically a haldex coupling for the front axle.
> Bevel box, VW claims is a lifetime fluid, which uses fuchs 75W gear lube like the rear differential


Sounds like the front axle Haldex torque vectoring electronically controlled hydraulic clutch pack (NOT on MQB Tiguans, BTW),
is called by the following names:
1. Front axle differential lock
2. Vorderachsquersperre
3. VAQ
4. Thingamabob
5. Front axle cross lock
6. eLSD

Not "75w gear", but must use "75w-90 GL-5" fluid, due to the hypoid gears. Must say GL-5 to have a ton of EP additives to lower the wear rates.
There is such a thing as 75w gear oil, very thin, usually GL-4 for manual transmissions or other gear reduction sets (like in EVs) which don't have hypoid gears in them.

I went on the Euro-centric Liqui Moly website for a drivetrain fluid build list, which I think covers my June 2019 production date (Mexico plant):





Oil guide: LIQUI MOLY







www.liqui-moly.com




Strange how the Haldex AWD unit fluid, and Rear Differential fluid requirements changed after August 4, 2019 Tiguans, at least in the European plants, & maybe(?) this applies to North American Mexico cars too. Anyway, be alert that you may not actually be able to use just any Haldex Generation 5 AWD fluid in a newer Tiguan, and even the differential might not take the usual GL-5 75w-90 stuff. Not sure what VW did to cause this.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VWmechatronic said:


> Sounds like the front axle Haldex torque vectoring electronically controlled hydraulic clutch pack (NOT on MQB Tiguans, BTW),
> is called by the following names:
> 1. Front axle differential lock
> 2. Vorderachsquersperre
> ...


It's 75W gear oil, made by Fuchs, that is the specified gear oil for the front and rear bevel boxes. It's made for max fuel economy.


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

Let's all agree to cite our sources of info. 

Need to know if the info came from a Service Advisor, parts counter at a dealership, your cousin's friend, or, the best, straight off the VW Dealership technician's "insider" computer screen. 

Unlike other makes of vehicles, our VW owner's manual doesn't list fluids & other parts (besides engine oil), prob because VW wants the ability to change it quickly & get the info directly to dealerships via their private internet log-ins.

About all I have access to is Fuchs, Liqui Moly, Amsoil, etc. websites, who are generally OK but might not be keeping up, not always accurate.



BsickPassat said:


> It's 75W gear oil, made by Fuchs, that is the specified gear oil for the front and rear bevel boxes. It's made for max fuel economy.


 Not according to Fuchs. Do you have a reference I'm missing here? ...





Lubricant advisor







fuchs-eu.lubricantadvisor.com




It would be very strange to use a Fuchs 75W GL-4 gear oil in a front transfer case (bevel box) & rear differential, both with hypoid gears. Again, not enough EP.

Are you saying the OEM fluid for Tiguans manufactured after August 4, 2019 is a Fuchs 75w with enough EP ? Tiguans made after that date do get an OEM sauce, so could be what you are referring to(?). Do you have a source of info? I've only been able to get info from Liqui Moly & Fuchs (links above). My Tiguan from June 2019 needs the GL-5 75w-90 stuff as we would expect.

VW says 75w-90 GL-5 here : https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10178574-0001.pdf if the writers are keeping up with the news.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry for the late follow up, but here’s the cost and breakdown of the 3 yr/30K service. Total cost was $840.72

30K service done 7/21/20 (before notice of updated brake fluid service intervals, mine was done at 2 years as my build date is 10/2018)

Engine oil & filter
Change Brake fluid
Haldex service ($222.53)
Rear diff service 4Motion ($162.89)
Rotate tires
4 wheel alignment 

Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 3 yr/30K service. Total cost was $840.72
> 30K service done 7/21/20 (before notice of updated brake fluid service intervals, mine was done at 2 years as my build date is 10/2018)
> Engine oil & filter
> Change Brake fluid
> ...


I think that dealership is doing maintenance work that Volkswagen doesn't agree with. 
Mainly just the Rear Diff service was unnecessary, but other problems too:

Rear diff service: VW says *never* change the diff fluid, only do a quick check for leaks, not $160 definitely. ........
That said, people like me want to change the diff fluid somewhere between 50k to 100k miles, a possible DIY thing with 1 quart of any good synthetic GL-5 75w-90 fluid.
Also, the front Bevel Box (transfer case) needs 1 quart of the same GL-5 75w-90 fluid every 50k or 100k miles, ... or "never" as VW says for that one too !

Haldex Service: Volkswagen says to change the Haldex fluid out every 3 years (regardless of miles), considering time only, so yours isn't really due til Thanksgiving 2021.
Also, 1 quart of a Haldex fluid change (no filter inside to replace on the gen 5 Haldex) shouldn't cost over $200. Many people DIY it, and end up spending about $100 for this kit:








Haldex Service Kit - With Pump Seals


Includes new drain/fill plugs, fluid, and hardware/seal kit for the Haldex pump




www.ecstuning.com




but that kit includes cleaning the Haldex pump's screen, and replacing the bolt hardware (aluminum stretch bolts & crush washers). VW doesn't say we should clean the screeen, so I wonder if the dealership even does that ?? 

They are supposed to check for leaks in the front Bevel Box too, and also the Rear Diff & Haldex unit back there, as part of a normal inspection every other year.

Volkswagen says to do this maintenance schedule on MQB Tiguans:








DIY Maintenance following VW's Schedule


I purchased the 2019 SEL Premium 4Motion at the end of May. My goal is to map out the next 10 years/100k miles of maintenance but the VW schedule included in the manual is not a 100% clear. Can anyone comment on whether this schedule looks good? Also, is there anything you would only trust the...




www.vwvortex.com




Most of that vortex thread comes from the Owner's Manual supplement you have, not what dealerships will load us up on.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Dealership just does a drain & refill of the Haldex fluid. they don't bother removing the pump


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Parts cost lines up, it’s the labor they charge in the DC area that jacks the price up. I know for example the brake fluid was changed before VW sent out the change to the service schedule of 3 and then every 2. The others I personally don’t mind having clean fluid in place, as it sounds some personally choose to do the same just maybe at much later intervals. For me I did my first oil change around 3500 miles and I’ve always done that. Sure it may not be needed this day and age, but it’s a old habit. 

The entry code was for 2014 & up if that helps on services performed. 

Sure some of these can be do it yourself if you choose to do so, but when you don’t have the means or the time you unfortunately pay the piper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> .... The others I personally don’t mind having clean fluid in place, as it sounds some personally choose to do the same just maybe at much later intervals. For me I did my first oil change around 3500 miles ...


 I'm the same way. 

I just don't like it when dealerships tell unsuspecting people (not you) they "_have to_" have something done when it actually goes against what VW engineers say. 
When ole Aunt Mabel rolls in with her Tiguan, I hope they don't slip in a lot of unnecessary stuff. Dealerships should make it clear what options they present. 
Oldest trick in the book, right? Next thing you know they'll start charging to put in Zerks for joint lubejobs.

They should emphasize checking for leaks with underbody inspections more. VW says every 20k or 2 year intervals on leak checks, but annually doesn't sound bad either, and of course looking for drips on the ground weekly catches most issues.

*If on a tight budget*, just follow VW's minimum recommendation, otherwise maybe don't exceed 50k miles in any fluid or plugs (Haldex, transfer case, rear diff, 8-speed tranny). . 6-month oil changes. Well, 3 years on Haldex to preserve warranty. ....Good rules(?).

It's true there are tiny extra metal particles from break-in wear grinding around inside on a micro-scale, so to speak.

For example, Chevy started to tell new Corvette owners to change their new car's engine oil at 500 miles. (Note: They've since dropped that requirement for the latest C8 version.)
They were coming off a bad episode with something metal floating around in there and killing some engines, but the principle is similar, that any size metal junk circulating can't be good. Hyundai-Kia had a lot of Theta-II engines fail, maybe avoidable if 500 mile oil changes flushed it out. 
Few engine makers do this though, including VAG. Almost unheard of to mandate it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I totally agree. Pre-pandemic I’d easily do a 4 hour mile highway drive once a month where you’re doing 70+ probably 90% of the drive and also through “mountains”. So for me I want to keep my vehicles in top shape the best I can because I look at I can spend x amount now (which is cheaper) than putting it off and potentially having a bigger cost. It’s not a guarantee things won’t go sideways, but it helps reduce those chances. It’s also why I moved from 10K to 7500 on my oil changes due to the type of driving done. Good example if I needed to replace a timing belt, I’d have the water pump done at the same time to save on labor, because odds are you’re probably close to the time a water pump needs to be replaced or will fail shortly after. I believe in the saying an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. 

Oh yea, I heard of that with Corvettes I couldn’t understand why they’d even think that was a good idea back then, but makes sense now. Did they charge people for that first oil change at 500 miles?

Like you said I’m surprised an early first oil change isn’t recommended, not 500 miles obviously, but I’ve always been a proponent of one around 3K miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luc1992 (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow you guys are paying big for that 30k service...! 
just got mine done in Idaho, $330 out the door for an oil change, brake flush, haldex fluid, tire rotation, and engine air filter. I had a $30 coupon but the air filter cost me $35 bucks installed so it evens out. I was actually really pleasantly surprised with the cost...
also did the 24GB update on the 2018 Tiguan. Huge difference in drivability!! So much better.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]luc1992 [/mention]that’s D.C. metro area labor costs thanks to cost of living. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

That Haldex fluid change & pump screen cleaning looks pretty easy. I might do that early to get rid of break-in metal particles, ditto for Bevel Box and Rear Diff. Totally paranoid on my part, but nice to start it out super clean in there to lower what we engineers call "cascading wear" from metals.

*Engine Air Filters & Cabin Air Filters: * I see some are doing this at dealerships. What r we doing paying a friggin' dealership to put those on? Don't we have a family member or friend who can do this if we can't DIY ourselves?

Air filter has got to be an easy replacement DIY-style with a cheap but decent Fram from Walmart or Amazon, right? It's as easy as changing a wiper blade or something like that.
I guess we have to take a picture of our receipt & the new air filter for warranty purposes. I've heard VW is very picky about warranty claims, trying to wiggle out of them if they see you haven't done enough maintenance.





EXTRA GUARD Flexible Panel Air Filter CA11876 | FRAM


EXTRA GUARD Flexible Panel Air Filter CA11876



www.fram.com









Cabin air filter I think is easy too. (??) VW says 40k miles or 2 years on the Cabin Air Filter (aka "Pollen Filter"). (Dusty environment, maybe 30k or 1 year.)





FRAM Fresh Breeze® Cabin Air Filter CF11643 | FRAM


FRAM Fresh Breeze® Cabin Air Filter CF11643



www.fram.com





When VW says change Engine Air filter at 60k miles or 6 years, I agree with them since the Engine Air Filter is massive for a 2.0L engine like ours. 
Bigger than others I've seen in the past. 

If you are on dirt roads a lot, or live in the dusty sandy desert, sure, go ahead and change out at maybe 40k miles or 4 years, about right. Any more often than that is a waste.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]VWmechatronic [/mention]yea did a K&N myself for the air filter, super easy. Cabin filter I swapped out for a MANN filter so I could enable Air Care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> yea did a K&N myself for the air filter, super easy. Cabin filter I swapped out for a MANN filter so I could enable Air Care.


 Hope the cabin filter is easier to change than on Ford's Focus or C-Max, tough to squeeze in. 

"Air Care" is news to me! Thanks for mentioning that. I'll have to look into the VCDS system, however that's done, to activate it somehow. Assuming the '19 Tiguan has the hardware sensor there.

That "Air Care Climatronic" thing from VW-Mann sounds like the system from my now-gone '07 BMW 530xi (aka "Money Trap"). In the BMW, you didn't need a special air filter. It used some kind of optical air duct opacity measurement to determine if dust or dirt was coming in and automatically went to re-circulate mode in the cabin vents when you enabled it with a dashboard button.









Air Care Climatronic


Does anyone know if the Tiguan’s have Air Care Climatronic, but just isn’t enabled? It appears from seeing this capability one needs in order to have the bio layer. That particular Cabin Air Filter is the Mann Frecious Plus Mann-Filter FP 26 009 FreciousPlus Cabin Air Filter...




www.vwvortex.com









Volkswagen’s “Air Care Climatronic” cleans the air; air quality sensor and active biogenic filter


Volkswagen has developed a special automatic climate control system—“Air Care Climatronic”—which keeps pollen, fungal spores and particulates out from entering the car. The air purification system is available for all current Golf, Touran, Tiguan, Passat models as well as the new Polo and...



www.greencarcongress.com


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s not too difficult to change, easier than my wife’s former Volvo S60. 

Take a look at my mod doc in my signature, everything you need is in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWmechatronic (Dec 17, 2019)

A magnetic Haldex fill plug is available. I recommend a magnet, since iron particles are in there, and it's been customary for most car makers to use it. (Example: Nissan Leaf 1-speed gearbox/diff has 2 magnets, on both drain and fill bolts.)








Stainless Steel Magnetic Drain/Fill Plug - Priced Each


Capture harmful particles to prevent wear. M10x1x10




www.ecstuning.com




Note: Rear Diff & front Bevel Box uses the same part, magnetic or not, your choice. ECS Tuning or dealerships usually have the non-magnetic ones if you just want to stick with the original.

Haldex AWD fill plug VW part number N 902 818 02 is an M10x1x10 (same for Rear Diff & Bevel Box drain and fill) torque = 11 ft lbs
Haldex AWD drain is VW part number N 910 827 01 is an M10x30 torque = 22 ft lbs

Found a good post on rear Haldex fluid change, except I think his bolt torque numbers are too low (should be 11 ft lbs for the small fill plug, and 22 for the bigger drain bolt from sources I've seen.)








2018 Altas 3.6L Haldex oil change


Going to be doing my first Haldex oil change. Does anyone have any pictures of the fill & drain plug locations? Is it the same as the Tiguan? Any help greatly appreciated.




www.vwvortex.com





ECS Tuning also has a decent Engine Oil Magnetic Drain Plug I use now on the MQB '19 Tiguan:








MQB Magnetic Drain Plug - Priced Each


Capture harmful particulates from circulating within your oiling system and make services easier with our 13mm hex drive




www.ecstuning.com


----------

